# [SOLVED] This message has no content



## Tuckortum

I have jailbroken itouch 4g on 6.1 and when I go to the mail app it says there is no content. I have two gmail accounts and one iCloud account. Please help me.


----------



## MartyF81

*Re: This message has no content*

Have you tried hard rebooting the phone? Hold Power button and Home button for about 10 seconds and it will force the device to completely reboot.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: This message has no content*

Which email account says that it can't get contact? Where did you get the app from?


----------



## Tuckortum

*Re: This message has no content*

Go don't know what happened but it works now. It was the native mail app and it aaas that for all accounts. No I didn't hard reboot but that us an idea.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: This message has no content*

Glad you got it to work.


----------

